# Lipo info



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Still jittery about lipos /How to charge ,care and dispose off: http://www.tjinguytech.com/charging-how-tos/the-variable-c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow a lot of words to explain C.... you get a pack, you get the C, and the x times C rates for charge and discharge.

No mention of how this affects battery life or heat or anything.

Did you mean to post that particular page?

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

at least its a "twinky" free info site ,like it or not "its wurscht"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would start at Battery University, they are OK, not the last word in accuracy.

But maybe you should have posted this link:

http://www.tjinguytech.com/charging-how-tos

There's entry to a number of pages on batteries... 

Greg


----------

